# OMG George Takei sin't gay



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.

He can't be, because he disagrees with the leftwing and the Gaystopo on one issue. So like Clarence Thomas isn't black. I'm sure the gay rights movement will strip him of his gayness, because of this transgression!


----------



## mdk (Jul 10, 2016)

No, I am pretty sure he is still gay.


----------



## mdk (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 10, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> 
> He can't be, because he disagrees with the leftwing and the Gaystopo on one issue. So like Clarence Thomas isn't black. I'm sure the gay rights movement will strip him of his gayness, because of this transgression!



Um... no.  

He felt he played the character a certain way.  They rewrote the character to reflect the fact the actor came out years later.  

Of course, the way the new movies have bastardized the original characters, making Sulu Gay is the LEAST of their sins.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 10, 2016)

Please keep the thread focused on the movie and not members of the board.  Thanks


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 10, 2016)

mdk said:


> View attachment 81075


I know it's all fake but she looks so hot


----------



## mdk (Jul 10, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 81075
> ...



I love RuPaul. An American treasure. lol


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> 
> He can't be, because he disagrees with the leftwing and the Gaystopo on one issue. So like Clarence Thomas isn't black. I'm sure the gay rights movement will strip him of his gayness, because of this transgression!


Have you always had this insipid disease of stupidity? I bet you were a top notch, A-1 trooper..It has nothing to do with anything you have tried to twist together..It has all to do with George respecting the authors creation..


----------



## playtime (Jul 10, 2016)

'sin't'?  Freudian slip?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Please keep the thread focused on the movie and not members of the board.  Thanks


This has not a damn thing to do with politics..


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 10, 2016)

I can see where George Takei is coming from.  If not for Star Trek,  he'd be the "Token Asian Actor" which is what he was throughout most of his career until the Trek revival in the 1980's.  

He didn't play Sulu as a gay man because it was kind of enough that he was in this racially harmonious future where an Asian man could be an officer.

Of course, they didn't even bother giving the poor guy a FIRST NAME until the sixth movie.  That's how much depth the character had.  (Poor Uhura never got a first name!) 

Now, that said, I think it's taken way too long for Star Trek to admit that gay people actually exist.  Other than a few episodes of Deep Space Nine where characters were only gay in evil alternate universes, or because of symbiot memories, Trek was never very daring on this issue.  

Shit, _Doctor Who_ got gay characters in 2005! And that's a fucking kid's show. (kind of.)


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 10, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> ...


Moon lick my asshole. Again the left bots missed the point, my point is he can't be gay when he soppoaes.the left, only the left can allow you to be gay. Black, a woman, and only if you support their agenda, just ask hazelnut who said Clarence Thomas wasn't a real black man


----------



## MaryL (Jul 10, 2016)

Just when you thought things couldn't get any more weird, they step up the meaning of weird. Sulu was a hot asian guy back in the day. OK, well, I still like Kirk. Spock was sort of like my bachelor jewish uncle that knew everything. The original series never dealt with sexual preference, they had their eyes to the heavens and didn't worry about suicide bombers, mass murders or sex perverts. What a wonderfully naive time.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


I am going to guess the word is supposes for 2k John..The left can only let you bet ghey, what hogwash with cornbread...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 10, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yep the left will out gay b people who disagree with their policies. They say blacks like Clarence Thomas aren't black, and say no blacks vote republican. I give them names and they say they aren't real  blacks.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Just when you thought things couldn't get any more weird, they step up the meaning of weird. Sulu was a hot asian guy back in the day. OK, well, I still like Kirk. Spock was sort of like my bachelor jewish uncle that knew everything. The original series never dealt with sexual preference, they had their eyes to the heavens and didn't worry about suicide bombers, mass murders or sex perverts. What a wonderfully naive time.


It wasn't naive it was intended as the sub plot...The show did not take a regular world view because it was futuristic and that is how the books were written....A time when it was an automatic assumption that everyone was heterosexual, even the aliens...And it would have killed the book series because of social outlooks on entertainment in the 1950-60's. Hell, the show was so far advanced as to insinuate that Mr. Spock and alien yet presumably white male, could make out with Uhura.....That was a flash point in the later 1960's when it aired...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 10, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Just when you thought things couldn't get any more weird, they step up the meaning of weird. Sulu was a hot asian guy back in the day. OK, well, I still like Kirk. Spock was sort of like my bachelor jewish uncle that knew everything. The original series never dealt with sexual preference, they had their eyes to the heavens and didn't worry about suicide bombers, mass murders or sex perverts. What a wonderfully naive time.


I want alive at that time, but I agree. I just find it funny that a very active gay personality, is proud that he's gay, but doesn't want his character caught up in the politics of the Gaystopo.


----------



## MaryL (Jul 10, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you thought things couldn't get any more weird, they step up the meaning of weird. Sulu was a hot asian guy back in the day. OK, well, I still like Kirk. Spock was sort of like my bachelor jewish uncle that knew everything. The original series never dealt with sexual preference, they had their eyes to the heavens and didn't worry about suicide bombers, mass murders or sex perverts. What a wonderfully naive time.
> ...



I remember a female Sci Fi writer that wrote a book about a alien race that could change it's sex and couldn't understand humans with their fixed sexual mentality , Ursula LeGuin , "The Left hand of darkness". I still have it  buried deep in my library and in my heart.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


So now you are so desperate as to put words in mouths you can't quote...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

MaryL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Sex is just for reproduction, anything  else is just annoyance....


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 10, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


No this post wasn't refreshing you personally.


Moonglow said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yeah Moonglow don't talk about the subjects, just say how I started this thread about you? What a fucking tool, you know that shit happens all the fuckinng.time from liberals, so either talk about the subject or get the fuck out.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> He felt he played the character a certain way.  They rewrote the character to reflect the fact the actor came out years later.
> 
> Of course, the way the new movies have bastardized the original characters, making Sulu Gay is the LEAST of their sins.



  In case you didn't notice, the new Star Trek series is based on an explicitly-altered timeline.

  Jim Kirk is a very different character—a much darker character—because in this altered timeline—his father died, and he was raised by an abusive uncle.

  Spock, more subtly, is also a different character, due to whatever subtle influences the altered timeline had on his upbringing.  These are clearly established in the first two movies.

  The manner in which the timeline was altered at the start of the first movie leaves things wide open for whole new portrayals and interpretations of all the characters.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 11, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> Of course, they didn't even bother giving the poor guy a FIRST NAME until the sixth movie.  That's how much depth the character had.  (Poor Uhura never got a first name!)



  She did, in the first movie of the reboot.  Nyota.  It's a name that had unofficially been established in some of the third-party novels, years ago, but the movie made it official.  Her first name is Nyota.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 11, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Yep the left will out gay b people who disagree with their policies. They say blacks like Clarence Thomas aren't black, and say no blacks vote republican. I give them names and they say they aren't real  blacks.



  I suppose it's funny, when their hero, President Barack Obama, is ethnically only half-black, and has no part at all in the heritage that most Black Americans have, distinct from that of white Americans.

  But then to those on the wrong, a conservative black person is basically the modern equivalent of a runaway slave.


----------



## Searcher44 (Jul 11, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> 
> He can't be, because he disagrees with the leftwing and the Gaystopo on one issue. So like Clarence Thomas isn't black. I'm sure the gay rights movement will strip him of his gayness, because of this transgression!




I don't know...is the franchise cashing in on Takei's coming out? Why pick Sulu? Because it stirs up the Star Trek mythology?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2016)

Bob Blaylock said:


> In case you didn't notice, the new Star Trek series is based on an explicitly-altered timeline.
> 
> Jim Kirk is a very different character—a much darker character—because in this altered timeline—his father died, and he was raised by an abusive uncle.



Yes, I'm well aware that they are on the "Full Retard" timeline now.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Spock, more subtly, is also a different character, due to whatever subtle influences the altered timeline had on his upbringing. These are clearly established in the first two movies.



yup. Now he can't act and forgot what it was like to be cool.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> The manner in which the timeline was altered at the start of the first movie leaves things wide open for whole new portrayals and interpretations of all the characters.



Well, a couple of things on that.  

If they are open to new ideas, why are they just doing the same old shit, but worse. The first one essentially had the same plot as Star Trek Nemesis- Renegade Romulans go around with a super-ship weapon of mass destruction. 

Second one- Oh, Gosh, we have Khan coming back. Except now he's boring. 

Third one- We destroy the Enterprise- again. We've already destroyed it twice, so it's not like THAT'S an original idea.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2016)

Bob Blaylock said:


> She did, in the first movie of the reboot. Nyota. It's a name that had unofficially been established in some of the third-party novels, years ago, but the movie made it official. Her first name is Nyota.



again, if she was an important character, they'd have given her a first name the day they established her.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 11, 2016)

Do we have leaders or mob followers?

and look at Hazlnut's post, that's the shit I'm talking about. To be black, you have to be a liberal democrat, to be gay, you have to be a liberal democrat, to be a woman, you have to be a liberal democrat, ect.....


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 19, 2016)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > He felt he played the character a certain way.  They rewrote the character to reflect the fact the actor came out years later.
> ...




And however they write it, Checkov is now history.

J.J. Abrams: 'Star Trek' won't replace Anton Yelchin


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 19, 2016)

MisterBeale said:


> And however they write it, Checkov is now history.
> 
> J.J. Abrams: 'Star Trek' won't replace Anton Yelchin



It doesn't matter.  This next movie is going to tank and they won't make anymore of them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jul 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > And however they write it, Checkov is now history.
> ...


I went to the theater for the last two, after that last one, I know I'm waiting for the video.


I was more impressed with the last Independence Day than I was with either the new Star Trek or Star Wars.  Seriously.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 19, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> 
> He can't be, because he disagrees with the leftwing and the Gaystopo on one issue. So like Clarence Thomas isn't black. I'm sure the gay rights movement will strip him of his gayness, because of this transgression!


Why don't they just make Sulu bi sexual and everybody's happy. He swings both ways so all the former character activities match up with the 2016 characters activities. Problem solved.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 19, 2016)

Marianne said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> ...




Well the Gaystopo doesn't like it....and Takei is no longer authentic and down for the struggle.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 19, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


I know Taki is trying to be true to Roddenberry but there is not way Roddenberry could have made a gay character back in the day even if he wanted too. That said maybe he's right and they should have created a new gay character for the role as I also would like the franchise to stay true to Roddenberry's vision.  I personally think it could be done with a Bisexual Sulu but I also didn't know Gene Roddenberry.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 19, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> 
> He can't be, because he disagrees with the leftwing and the Gaystopo on one issue. So like Clarence Thomas isn't black. I'm sure the gay rights movement will strip him of his gayness, because of this transgression!


Sin't?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 19, 2016)

bodecea said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> ...


Oooh I transposed some letters in typing on a phone....but you like trannies right?


----------



## Marianne (Jul 19, 2016)

bodecea said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Sulu is gay in the next ‘Star Trek’ movie. George Takei isn’t happy about that.
> ...


Freudian slip? Or perhaps just like me and gets the letters in the words backwards. I sometimes see my numbers backwards too.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 19, 2016)

Marianne said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Lol.


Just a typo


----------



## NLT (Jul 19, 2016)

mdk said:


> No, I am pretty sure he is still gay.
> 
> View attachment 81073


nobody can "oh my" like sulu


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 19, 2016)

NLT said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am pretty sure he is still gay.
> ...




No doubt!


----------



## mdk (Jul 19, 2016)

NLT said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am pretty sure he is still gay.
> ...



He has a fragrance named _Eau My.  _


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2016)

JoeB131 said:


> I can see where George Takei is coming from.  If not for Star Trek,  he'd be the "Token Asian Actor" which is what he was throughout most of his career until the Trek revival in the 1980's.
> 
> He didn't play Sulu as a gay man because it was kind of enough that he was in this racially harmonious future where an Asian man could be an officer.
> 
> ...


*He didn't play Sulu as a gay man because it was kind of enough that he was in this racially harmonious future where an Asian man could be an officer.*
he did not play Sulu as a gay man in the 60's because it probably would not have been allowed,and Roddenberry was not that kool on gayness at that time,he had changed his attitude and wanted to put a gay couple in the NG but died before it happened,Rick Berman who took over as the show runner droped the ball on that topic....in the novels both Sulu and Uhura have first names....Hikaru and Nyota....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 19, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Just when you thought things couldn't get any more weird, they step up the meaning of weird. Sulu was a hot asian guy back in the day. OK, well, I still like Kirk. Spock was sort of like my bachelor jewish uncle that knew everything. The original series never dealt with sexual preference, they had their eyes to the heavens and didn't worry about suicide bombers, mass murders or sex perverts. What a wonderfully naive time.
> ...


Moon what books are you referring to?...the OS was not based on any books........the Pocket book series which started in '79 by Roddenberry never had any problems with sex of any kind.......


----------

